# Best camera stores in Florida?



## mail2rj (Feb 8, 2012)

Dear Photoforum Members,

I have owned a canon 60D since november 2011, which I have been using only canon's 50mm 1.8 on so far, and I must say I am incredibly satisfied with the quality of the shots I have been able to get!

However, I do miss a good standard range zoom lense. I live in Norway, and I am soon going on a vacation to Florida (Orlando, Miami, The Keys). I am planning on getting the Canon EF-S 17-55 IS USM 2.8.

My question is this: Where is the best place to go in Orlando for camera equipment? I have been browsing the internet, and it seems Harmon and Rick's get good reviews, but seem to be considerably more expensive than for example Best Buy (?).

Or is there a better store south of Orlando that I should go to?

Also, do you think this lense would normally be in stock in most stores, or should I pre-order for in-store pick up?

Essentially, any tip on buying camera equipment in Florida on the axis Orlando-Miami-Key West would be much appreciated

Thanks for any help guys!


Best regards from Norway
Rune


----------



## molested_cow (Feb 8, 2012)

Orlando??? Well I am not a local, but the last time I was there, the entire city was filled with DISCOUNT ELECTRONICS store with huge neon colored bill boards. Upon entering one of them, all I saw was crap products and alligator heads. The reason why I am mentioning this is, Orlando is a huge tourist trap so I will caution your to be very careful where you look while in town.

In Miami, Pitman Photo Supply will be a good one to check out.
Here's the address:
13911 South Dixie Highway
Miami, FL 33176
(800) 252-3008
Pitman Photo Supply

Also, here's a link you may be interested.
Best Camera Stores In Miami « CBS Miami


My best suggestion is to buy online ahead of time and have it shipped to an US address so you can pick it up when you get there, like a local friend. This way you get the best deal without the hassle of trying to hunt for the right store that has what you want.


----------



## TooShay (Feb 8, 2012)

Colonial Photo & Hobby has pretty good deals. They are priced much lower than most of the other photo stores in Orlando. Great service, too.


----------



## mail2rj (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for all your tips guys. Ended up buying a tamron 17-50 f2.8 without VC. Ordered it from b&h and had it delivered to the place we were staying. Great way to go, no extra time wasted in shops - more time with donald duck and great pictures to, here's one of an annoying seagull on south beach at boucher brothers - really happy with that one


----------

